# Jack A_ _ comments



## G-baby (Mar 25, 2008)

I can assure all of you that I am totally new to G-scale. My honest and unloaded questlions and comments about G-scale were so I could learn more, but unfortunately from some of the totally uncalled for derogatory responses,  I have decided that if any or all G-scale enthusiasts are anything like Mik and those who agree with him, then I do not want to be associated with such a group. I truely ment no disrespet anyone on this forum and I apologize if I did offend anyone.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

As a former teacher -I try to help anyone... However this is an international forum and some comments may be taken at more than face value by other english speakers. This is normally referred to as "netiquette". I would also watch what I write as the entry above reads 

QUOTE: 

I truely ment to disrespet anyone on this forum 

UNQUOTE: 

regards 

ralph


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, I think we get he ment "I ment no disrespect" this coming from me, the Master English Butcher. I think maybe we've gotten off on the wrong foot with G-baby, I sent him an e-mail suggesting he give us a second chance.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're correct Vic on all counts. 
I think we get he ment "I ment no disrespect"
See *this thread*. 
I sent him an e-mail suggesting he give us a second chance.
I hope he's the forgiving type, as he's certainly received poor treatment, certainly not what people have come to expect from MLS.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

G-Baby, I'll answer beginners questions all day long, even the same ones over and over, and encourage them any way I can. If I have something in my scrapbox that you need, it is yours...You can even come by my house and run my trains if you'd like, but don't expect too much since I'm still in an upstairs apartment. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

I'll also give people a second or even third chance if they want it. But here is an excerpt from your previous post Honest I will believe, yes...but un-loaded? 
"I have not actually seen an operating G-scale railroad first hand, but have seen numerous videos of operating G railroads and *the overswing of the equipment on the curves, to me, is laughable and toy-like, * as toy like as my lionel oval set I had as a child. Don't get me wrong, the operation looks fine as long as the operation takes place in a straight line but when it comes to curves that is a different story. 
* I think I have probably angered just about all G-scalers with my comments,so I guess I will stay with HO scale * and something that is standardized."  

IMO it was kind of like walking into a new aquaintance's house and telling him you think his wife is ugly*

* Another thing, I don't hold grudges, so we can both try again, if you want./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, I'd have to agree with G-baby that the overhang can look toy like on tight curves, but as I tried to explain it's because G is so big it's difficult to have the same big curves as the prototype, but I do what I can and so do others. We all don't have huge yards, BUT there are a ton of other things about G scale that are better than the smaller scales. 

G-Baby, in defense of what some folks said, you did put folks on the defense a bit by pointing out the one thing that G is not as good at as other scales. Ask more questions and find out what G scale can offer over other scales. 

I can also see how someone gets confused on the different scales of G, not just one like other scales. It confused me too, and I think others as this question comes up quite a bit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

G-baby, 

i am pretty new here too. nobody jumped in my face. 
the wording of your first post was somewhat unlucky, and i understand, why some took it for aggresivity. 

G-gauge scales have on advantage: not so many persons that use it. that leads to a more openminded atmosphere. 
no matter, if you are a rivetcounter, or if you like more to have big toy trains, just accept, that what we share are mainly two things: 
45 mm between rails 
mutal respect for different points of view. 

keep that in mind. you will find, that hereabouts only those step on your toes, who feel being stepped on theirs. 

be wellcome, korm


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey G-baby, are you partial to steam or do you prefer to model the diesel era? (I was just curious......)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It is really helpful if folks filled out their profile more so we could call them by their first names.

As Steve asked and refocused  a question on trains, thats all I do, skip it and talk trains.. Even Steve is OK in my book even tho hes,,"narrow gauge minded".  Hes alright. once you get to know folks you don't worry about it.

I'm sorry, I keep wanting to say don't be a baby, but thats your sig name..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I really agree bigtime with Marty's views about filling out the profile. Real names makes a big difference. This place , in reality, is a large family.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I think a lot of it has to do with his name, G-Baby.

It just sounds antagonizing for some reason.

John


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

G-baby,

 I did not see the original post. But you have to over look some of the people on this web site. I think this
is the only web site you can ask a simple question and you get smart A - - answers. It has happen to me a couple of times. You just have to over look them and read the post that help you.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 03/28/2008 5:23 AM
G-baby,

 I did not see the original post. But you have to over look some of the people on this web site. I think this
is the only web site you can ask a simple question and you get smart A - - answers. It has happen to me a couple of times. You just have to over look them and read the post that help you.


Naw! this isn't the only place you'll get smart A$$ responses but it may be the only place you'll get apologies and forgiveness! LOL!

Welcome!

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he's annoyed with being labeled as a troll, but there were several things that prompted it: 

1. Depretiating name. 
2. Multiple topics on the same subject. 
3. Long time after first post before another reply. 
4. Starting another thread on the same topic before replying to the first thread. 
5. Strongly stating an inaccuracy and complaining that nobody agrees.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Time to move on, Gentlemen. G-baby apparently has... 

Later, 

K


----------

